# sun blinds



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

and pw

next on my list is sun canopys any ideas /


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

itsshreck said:


> and pw
> 
> next on my list is sun canopys any ideas /


every town has several shops selling them


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> every town has several shops selling them


Yep, they are everywhere - called _toldos_.


----------

